# Argos 748 Control Panel?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I can be very impulsive on occasions and when I saw a Burstner control panel advertised on a certain auction site, I decided to place a low bid - I won the auction @ £32 for this:

Front









Rear









My 748 has a control panel mounted on its bracket above the habitation door. I also have a duplicate bracket mounted on the dash and I can remove the control panel to either position.

This is my existing control panel.

Front









and the rear









The main difference between the two control panels - the one I purchased off Ebay has a blue button on it and the date on the label is 03-2006 model V. 3.05 whereas my existing control panel is date 09-2004 model V. 2.48.

So, a couple of questions!

1. Can you have two control panels fitted on their brackets at the same time?
2. Will the control panel I purchased on Ebay work in my system bearing in mind it's a newer model?
3. Was I over impulsive? 
4. If the answer to 3 is 'Yes', anyone want to buy a control panel?

Cheers

John


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's an update for anyone interested 

I emailed REICH and asked the questions.

Answers:

1. They said yes but I wasn't convinced my question was properly understood by them.

2. Yes, the control panel worked and I actually have 3 working panels now! Long story!

3. Seems not 

4. I do have one for sale and can show it working if anyone's interested.

Thanks

John


----------



## billybottle (May 12, 2012)

*e control panel*

still got one spare? I need one, early type (no blue button) or blue button if right price (needs adaptor plate apparently).. ta dave
jackrussel.terrierATbtinternetDOTcom


----------

